# Anouncement!!!!!!! got my first rat today!! :)



## tuffycuddles (Apr 19, 2009)

i will post pics soon....i just can't contain my excitement and had to share...after much research and and waiting i have finally gotten my very first rat. She is a black Berksire Dumbo, and her name is Margo. she is the sweetest thing ever...i have only had her for a matter of hours and i'm tottally in love!!


----------



## juliebug (Aug 13, 2009)

wed love to pics  of you've researched then you should know that rats should be kept in same sex pairs right?


----------



## thunderstarstruk (Oct 26, 2009)

juliebug said:


> wed love to pics  of you've researched then you should know that rats should be kept in same sex pairs right?


pairs... or groups.... hehe before you know it you'll have a rat pack


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

No kidding. I was originally gonna just get one, but after researching and falling in love with these sweet animals I'm tempted to have a whole family of them. OMG rats are amazing! Congrats on getting mango


----------



## Gma and Gpa P (Jan 17, 2009)

Congratulations! I've got a black berkshire also, but she is not a dumbo. And yes, they really do much better in at least pairs, if not even a bigger group. I've got 6 but there are people here who have LOTS more.


----------



## tuffycuddles (Apr 19, 2009)

...i'm going to get two more in a week or so.


----------



## Twila (Nov 9, 2009)

Heehee, I have a black berk dumbo (see avatar!), she is my Twila, the first rattie I got.. I don't dare say how many I have now.......


----------



## tuffycuddles (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## tuffycuddles (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh and next week she'll be getting a new friend who i'm going to name Monday. ...so i guess i'll have more pics to post soon.


----------



## Ember (Apr 19, 2009)

Your new ratty is very pretty! I love her color and her ears  Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## tuffycuddles (Apr 19, 2009)

This is Margo and her new friend Breck!  ---they are hanging out my shoulder right now.  more pics to come..i got this one and then the batteries died..


----------



## tuffycuddles (Apr 19, 2009)

http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,17385.0.html < more pics of Breck and Mago here.


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

That pic of her on your shoulder is so adorable!! She has the cutiest lil face.


----------

